# Locked Thread. Skitzo's art competition



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

I just wanted to say something about all the art in that thread. Wonderful art of my kitty.. If you hadnt read my last thread about her in meet my kitty. She was a cat I had only had for a few years, she recently passed away. I am really happy to see that she still lives in this thread. Thanks so much everyone for taking your time to have fun with her picture and make them look so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You're a sweetie. I thought Skitzo was gorgeous and had an amazing personality -- I'm glad I picked her for the competition. I really enjoyed seeing all the renditions as well.


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Definitely A lot of pretty nicely done pictures on there thats for sure. I decided not to vote as they are all really nice and don't think I can do it. I think Skitzo would choose them all!!!! Thanks again ForJazz. Just looking at most of those pictures it reminds me of what she loved doing!!! Especially #12 we have a bridge just out back going over our little river, and she loved sitting on that all the time..

Thanks Again!!!!


----------

